# NBA.Coms - Bucks Season Outlook



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/preview2002/mil.html


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Wow, I posted earlier before I read this article....*

thanks for the article...just as I suspected.....with Pryzbilla out recovering from ankle surgery.....they will be relegated to use Ervin Johnson,the old man in the middle, while thomas, mason, cassell and allen will be the still serviceable starters.....This team has a LOT of ifs, ands, or butts. Sending Hamm and others out of milwaukee might just jump up and bite em in the cazoo. Look for this bunch to miss the playoffs. IMHO. they just did not appear to get back what they sent away....not to help them this year.


----------

